# brute 2006 starter



## richardson (Jun 29, 2012)

starter just spins no enguagging// Help me. I need to pull the altenator side to get at gears to see if somethinglet go? Or pull starter first to see if shaft is worn out?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably the starter gear on the crank. If it is turning and making a real bad noise then stop, it's broke don't try again. Id check your starter first as all you have to do is remove the clutch intake plastic housing (4 bolts, beside starter) then only 2 bolts holding the starter on. Pull it out and if there's teeth missing then its the starter (But it's usually the one on the crank) While it's pulled out you can test it to see if it spins as well. If it does then the side cover has to come off. Gonna need to drain your oil and coolant and probably new gaskets. 

First take Water pump cover off and water pump(sits on top of the cover) then remove the side cover and the damage will be seen. If it's the idler gear in between the starter and the starter gear on crank then just pull it out and replace. (GET ALL SHEARED TEETH AND METAL SHAVINGS OUT OF ENGINE REGARDLESS) If it's the starter gear on the crank, then you will need a flywheel puller to get at it. After the flywheel is off then inspect the 1 way clutch on the back of the flywheel, and replace the gear. If it is your starter gear on the crank then id recommend the 2012. Info Found here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17050-2012-starter-gear.html

Good luck, you will need a manual to see how to do all this but it isn't a complicated job. Just keep everything really clean and be careful not to loose anything.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my 07 was spinning free ,i was the 1 way bearing


----------



## richardson (Jun 29, 2012)

looks like a project for someone (me) with not much knowledge, but will try it over the weekend thanks and i will get back to you on the progress of this job?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The only pic ive got of what's inside the side cover. You can see the starter train on the left. And yea it definitely could be that.. either way same procedure though. Not as common I don't think as the 1 way to go thats why I glanced over and skipped to the more common and solution :/ but yes 1 way bearing is definitely a possibility


----------



## richardson (Jun 29, 2012)

so are the 2005 2005 and 2007 all put together the same?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

richardson said:


> so are the 2005 2005 and 2007 all put together the same?


Yeap from 05-11 is all the same only change is they went to FI in 08.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

